# Oklacon 2010



## CuriousGinger (Jan 10, 2010)

Who can tell me what past Oklacon's have been like?  

P.S.  I'm thinking of going to that one if I don't make it to Furry Fiesta!


----------



## Blayze (Jan 11, 2010)

Oklacon!? As in a con in Oklahoma!? If so, awesome!  If not, aww.  I've never heard of it, so I can't really help you out there. Sorry.


----------



## CuriousGinger (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah it's a con in Oklahoma!  Here's the website:  http://www.oklacon.com/


----------



## Blayze (Jan 13, 2010)

CuriousGinger said:


> Yeah it's a con in Oklahoma! Here's the website: http://www.oklacon.com/


 Ohmigosh that's awesome!  They probably wouldn't let me in though. I'm not old enough.  Oh well. It's not too big a deal. I've got stuff going on all during that time anyways. Although it would be cool to meet some other furs. Well, if I've made it this far without meeting anyone, I can wait another year.


----------



## Istanbul (Jan 13, 2010)

Oklacon has people of all ages that attend. There are just a few things you can't do if you're not over 18. But yeah, Oklacon is a lot of fun; I didn't think I'd enjoy an outdoorsy con, but it's really relaxed and a great place to socialize and experience new things. I strongly recommend it to anyone who has the ability to attend, and this is coming from someone who has a lot of convention experience.


----------



## Blayze (Jan 14, 2010)

Hmm, I just actually went through and READ the site, and there's just a few complications. Yeah, I could go, but it's just over an hour from where I live, and it sounds like an overnight thing. I don't know how I'd explain that one to my parents. "Hey mom, I'm gonna spend the night at a friend's house." "Who is it?" "Umm, Joe!" (random name) "Where does he live?" "Oh.... not too far, just..... an hour aw-" "NO." *assorted curses* Not to mention if they found out where I was actually going.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG! i get out of the army oct 10th. I MIGHT MAKE THIS ONE!!! i tink my brain just sploded! -wags tail with vigor-


----------

